# Peyton Hillis Avi



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Request:* Peyton Hillis Avatar - It's pretty simple, actually. I want to keep the image on transparent background, with "Hillis" in a _graffiti-type_ font toward the bottom.

*Pics:*









*Title:* Hillis

*Colors:* Orange, Blue, White

*Size:* Max

*Avatar?:* Yes

All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

If anyone has time to throw one together real quick, that'd be great. I tried, but for some reason, mine won't stay transparent.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll get ya something.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Not exactly sure what you are lookin' for... it's tough to get the letters to show...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Not exactly sure what you are lookin' for... it's tough to get the letters to show...


I appreciate the attempt, but I'm actually going with another avatar completely.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Was just about to post... no biggie.


----------

